# Cinder block stand



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Has anyone ever made one? If so, how do you like it? I'm considering making one for my 15gal column.

If I don't get a good piece of furniture out of this move, it may be my only option for the next few months. ><


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Made one for 120 gallon before.definetly able to support weight if you spread blocks out evenly with a thick price of plywood on top.The only thing it did not look so great having bricks exposed so I used some black material draped over plywood to hide the bricks.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I have the original black particle board stand that comes with it. Free it you come get it near Coquitlam Centre, right on the bus rough.
Sorry, no delivery or meet up at Skytrain Station.


----------

